# opnions on "EASTON EC90 AERO for strong heavy cyclist -HELP!



## rabochuffo (Mar 20, 2013)

Im needing advice on a wheelset!! Easton EC90 Aero clincher. Im a pretty big guy 6,3 265ish very strong watt pumping legs!! I see there is no listed weight limit. im scared the 20 spoke rear wheel may run into issues down the road. This is suppose to be a pretty stout wheelset and cyclecross capable but is it ENOUGH???? I recently broke a spoke on my stock Giant/DT SWISS P-SL 0 rear wheel 20 spoke after 1700 miles and broke another on my 45mm carbon clincher OVAL CONCEPTS 745 REAR I simply want a little piece of mine when I hit the road Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## Zen Cyclery (Mar 10, 2009)

I'm sure you could get away with this wheelset, but that spoke count is by no means ideal. A guy in your weight range should be on a 28/32 or 32/32 hole count. Going with a hubset with wider flange spacing may be a good idea for you as well.


----------



## rabochuffo (Mar 20, 2013)

I was thinking 24 spoke count at the minimum... I do plan on dropping a few lbs as I do cycle 100-150 hard miles per week but with my frame I will probably never be bellow 225 and always a tank from the waist down


----------



## Zen Cyclery (Mar 10, 2009)

Are you climbing alot or just cruising flats? What do you expect to gain by getting a new set of wheels?


----------



## rabochuffo (Mar 20, 2013)

the terrain is very flat here, very few hills, mostly bridges and a few overpasses... I just want a good all around fast and tough wheelset. Something for centuries, maybe a road race here and there and 22-25 mph group rides and stiff for hard sprints during our short weeknight rides


----------



## Zen Cyclery (Mar 10, 2009)

I think you're a good candidate for the XC279 from Kinlin. It is a pretty rigid hoop that is 23mm wide and 28mm deep. It is relatively versatile, and would definitely be stiff enough for your weight. 
Concerning spoke count, I think that a 24/28 or 28/28 would be your best bet. 

For the hubs, the T11s from White Industries are a standout option. They are consistently durable, and quite easy to service. They are also much more affordable than some of its competitors.


----------



## Warpdatframe (Dec 9, 2012)

Easton wheels aren't very good, especially their clinchers. They are incredibly heavy compared to it's competitors like zipp and enve. The only thing Easton wheels has going their braking surface and the weight (tubulars only). The minimum amount of spokes you should in the back is probably around 28.


----------



## tuffguy1500 (Jul 17, 2008)

Skip the Eastons, find something (anything) else. I just picked up some 2012/13 EC90 Aero Clinchers, only weigh about 150, and even when it's dry out, I can barely get the wheels to stop (using SS Yellow that came with them). If there's a hint of moisture out, my stopping distance doubles from when it's dry, and it's not good when dry. I'm really disappointed with every aspect of these wheels.

For what it's worth, it's not just braking performance that was disappointing, the other things are:

- Out of the box, I had to spend two hours with a pick and a valve stem to remove bladder material leftover inside that was rattling
- Neither wheel was true, both had to be adjusted, and quite a bit
- Only rode them 100 miles and the hubs came loose and had to be tightened.
- Slow spin-up/acceleration when compared to a Zipp 404 carbon tubular (intended to replace tubies with the clinchers, re-thinking that decision now)
- Heavy, though I was prepared for that sacrifice to a degree...

Things they did well during racing:

- Roll really nicely over rough pavement
- Incredibly stable during sharp corners while racing in a criterium
- At speeds above 20mph, the wheels feel weightless
- Very very quiet rear hub- almost no clicking noise at all (yea, some people like loud hubs, but the silence of these is refreshing)


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

rabochuffo said:


> Im needing advice on a wheelset!! I simply want a little piece of mine when I hit the road


Someone your weight would be well advised to be on 32/36 spoke wheels.


----------



## gibson00 (Aug 7, 2006)

Warpdatframe said:


> Easton wheels aren't very good.....


Kind of a BS statement.
Easton carbon tubulars are -very- good, and just as, if not more reliable than Zipp or Enve. I've personally witnessed many rim failures/defects with Zipp and Enve, never with a Easton EC90 tubular.
Now, is the EC90 right for someone who is 265? Maybe not. But if the Easton wheel can't handle him, then neither will a Zipp or Enve at the same spoke count.
I think he should be looking at something like a HED Stinger Stallion build (if they still offer it).
And why the hell would anyone recommend a 28mm aluminum rim to someone asking about deep carbon rims??? The guy obviously wants an aero carbon wheelset.


----------



## drewPjohnson (May 29, 2011)

tuffguy1500 said:


> Skip the Eastons, find something (anything) else. I just picked up some 2012/13 EC90 Aero Clinchers, only weigh about 150, and even when it's dry out, I can barely get the wheels to stop (using SS Yellow that came with them). If there's a hint of moisture out, my stopping distance doubles from when it's dry, and it's not good when dry. I'm really disappointed with every aspect of these wheels.
> 
> For what it's worth, it's not just braking performance that was disappointing, the other things are:
> 
> ...


Interesting about the braking power. Granted I have tubulars and honestly they brake better than my aluminum clinchers...and I have not noticed a difference in braking power in wet/dry conditions


----------



## carlosflanders (Nov 23, 2008)

I second the 32/36 comment and the xc279 recommendation.

At 265 lbs and his style of riding aero wheels are only for bling. Reduced braking performance may even limit him.

I regard Easton as the best-tensioned commercial wheels out there. No matter your weight, you will break spokes on a 20 spoke rear - might take a couple of years.


----------



## tuffguy1500 (Jul 17, 2008)

drewPjohnson said:


> Interesting about the braking power. Granted I have tubulars and honestly they brake better than my aluminum clinchers...and I have not noticed a difference in braking power in wet/dry conditions


I notice that my 303/404 braking power is really really good, and in dry conditions feels better than my bontrager race/select rims. The Eastons won't even lock hard enough for me to hold the brakes on a slight hill if I'm stopped at a light or something unless I squeeze the everloving heck out of the lever.


----------



## terbennett (Apr 1, 2006)

carlosflanders said:


> I second the 32/36 comment and the xc279 recommendation.
> 
> At 265 lbs and his style of riding aero wheels are only for bling. Reduced braking performance may even limit him.
> 
> I regard Easton as the best-tensioned commercial wheels out there. No matter your weight, you will break spokes on a 20 spoke rear - might take a couple of years.


I'm a borderline Clyde (formerly a Clyde) and I know of two LBS in my srea that frown on Eastons. One actually carries Easton currently and the mechanic told me to stay away from them. Supposedly, out of all the wheels they sell or have ever sold, they have more issues with Eastons than any other brand. The other shop quit selling them because of similar issues. I asked them about those wheels when I was 240 lbs. I'm now 190 and still have my reservations..... Also, in response to 20 spokes, I started riding a set of Neuvation M28 Aero 3s 16 front/20 rear when I was 220 lbs. Never had an issue with them. The key is keeping them properly tensioned. I have them inspected every 4 months (2 months when I'm racing). They only had to be adjusted three times in the 4 years that I've owned them. However, higher spoke count wheels would darn near erase those issues. At 264, I would be rolling on a 32 spoke rear. you could probably pull off a well built 28 spoke rear but why chance it?


----------



## rayej68 (Sep 18, 2011)

rabochuffo said:


> Im needing advice on a wheelset!! Easton EC90 Aero clincher. Im a pretty big guy 6,3 265ish very strong watt pumping legs!! I see there is no listed weight limit. im scared the 20 spoke rear wheel may run into issues down the road. This is suppose to be a pretty stout wheelset and cyclecross capable but is it ENOUGH???? I recently broke a spoke on my stock Giant/DT SWISS P-SL 0 rear wheel 20 spoke after 1700 miles and broke another on my 45mm carbon clincher OVAL CONCEPTS 745 REAR I simply want a little piece of mine when I hit the road Thanks in advance!!!


I have Easton's cheaper EA50 wheels. No issues under my 240 lb frame. I believe there are 24 rear spokes on mine. I've had 0 issues in over 1000 miles. Time will tell if I suddenly start breaking spokes left and right in the future. I doubt it. 

One thing to consider is a deeper rim is stiffer as compared to shallow hoops. So normally less spokes are included on deep rims.


----------



## terbennett (Apr 1, 2006)

Mike T. said:


> Someone your weight would be well advised to be on 32/36 spoke wheels.


+1.... Mike T. has spoken. Might the issue be put to rest now?


----------

